# Stellplatz in winter



## decofanatic (May 29, 2008)

We are thinking of touring the German Christmas markets this year. 

When in France we usually stop at aires in or near small towns but services can be tricky in winter.

Does anyone have any experience of the stellplatze in Germany during winter? Are they open and do they turn the water off?


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
The answer is yes they are open particularly in the Towns with a Christmas Market, and in our experience no problem with water.
We are off again this year and really looking forward to it.

Phil J


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

Sounds daft but do you get the reverse polarity problems in germany? and its just the normal lead for hook up - not one of the two pin plugs?
were off to Germany for Xmas this year!
Cheers Matt
 :roll:


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

We have never yet had the revers polarity problem in Germany and always found the standard blue European plug everywhere we have been but having said that we have only done the Rhine and Mosel areas.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Decofanatic. If you do a search you will find there are a lot of topics on the Christmas markets, I am sure one of our experts will come up with some links. :lol: :lol: 
Cheers Sid


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

we are touring through Germany about every winter! 

Regarding the Stellplatz sites it is about the same as with French aires: Most of them will be open, so no problem with overnight stays. At most of the service points you will also be able to dump waste water.

The more popular Stellplatz sites usually have winterproof fresh water supply, too. But on some of the less busy sites you might find the fresh water turned off. In such cases, pull up at petrol stations with a car wash. If you kindly ask there, and maybe refill fuel, you will in most cases be helped out. Just keep in mind one thing: On _Sundays_ and _public holidays_ all car wash units are closed by law in Germany!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Mat7 said:


> Sounds daft but do you get the reverse polarity problems in germany? and its just the normal lead for hook up - not one of the two pin plugs?
> were off to Germany for Xmas this year!
> Cheers Matt
> :roll:


It's not daft at all, yes you do come across twin pin plug and reversed polarity. I came across a couple of sites, one near Wurzburg (reversed polarity on blue euro socket) and one near Frasdorf (twin pin, reversed polarity and NO earth which I later found to be damagerous for a panel van conversion like the Autosleeper Symbol). Don't think because they are a blue euro-plug they will be wired correctly. ALLWAYS without fail check the polarity before plugging into van.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Zozzer said:


> ALLWAYS without fail check the polarity before plugging into van.


Here we go again....... :roll:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

krull said:


> Zozzer said:
> 
> 
> > ALLWAYS without fail check the polarity before plugging into van.
> ...


As a matter of course, we always check the polarity, whatever type of connection we come across. It doesn't take long! 
And It's not worth the risk, having seen what happens to others!!


----------

